# Problems with photos of products - need a little help



## Tight Knot (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I was trying to take some photos of mugs that I had printed, but the mugs appear to be distorted.
Any ideas?
I shot it with a Canon 100mm 2.8 macro lens, on a white surface with a white background, 1 white reflector left of product, and 1 white reflector right of product, with flash aimed at the wall behind the product.
I pp'd in photoshop cs6, and yes I did use the lens correction tool in raw, and tried in filters>lens correction to no avail.
Of course it is possible that the photo is fine, and it just because of my eyes, but if so, I would like to know that also.

Thanks.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 13, 2013)

Bump.

Anyone else agree the mugs looking warped?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 13, 2013)

they do look a bit ? but that might be the distortion from the amount of light bouncing off teh back.

Shooting at 3.2 is probably not the best f stop for this work.
the DOF is very small and the lens is probably not at its best.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 13, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> they do look a bit ? but that might be the distortion from the amount of light bouncing off teh back.
> 
> Shooting at 3.2 is probably not the best f stop for this work.
> the DOF is very small and the lens is probably not at its best.



Hi Lew,

Thanks for your reply.

What F stop would you recommend? I specifically wanted to have a shallow DOF to highlight the photo on the mug and to throw everything else out out of focus. Not a good idea?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 13, 2013)

First, there are lots of people here with infinitely more knowledge and experience than I do, so if they add anything that differs from what I say, believe them.

According to reviews that lens is terrific at all f stops so I would be most compulsive about sharp focus.
As it happens I've shot a couple of mugs like this and had problems focusing because of the glazed surface, particularly under lights, so I ended up setting the f stop and distance to mug to get the dof I wanted, adjusting the flash power (shot through a gauze scrim to diffuse it) for the exposure, using manual focus with live view to focus on target card I placed at the mug surface (so I was focusing on a non-reflective surface.) and doing several shots bracketing the exposure.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 13, 2013)

The one with the picture looks distorted to me. Specifically, if you look at the ellipse formed (visually) by the open top of the mug, and check the two extreme ends of that ellipse, left and right, you'll see that one end is higher than the other.

What this means geometrically, um, I don't know. Possibly the mug is simply distorted.


----------



## texkam (Nov 13, 2013)

Yep, the correction for the sides has affected the symmetry.

BTW, shooting them on a sheet of glass well above the white seamless will give you a different look in regards to shadows.


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 14, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> First, there are lots of people here with infinitely more knowledge and experience than I do, so if they add anything that differs from what I say, believe them.
> 
> According to reviews that lens is terrific at all f stops so I would be most compulsive about sharp focus.
> As it happens I've shot a couple of mugs like this and had problems focusing because of the glazed surface, particularly under lights, so I ended up setting the f stop and distance to mug to get the dof I wanted, adjusting the flash power (shot through a gauze scrim to diffuse it) for the exposure, using manual focus with live view to focus on target card I placed at the mug surface (so I was focusing on a non-reflective surface.) and doing several shots bracketing the exposure.


Hi Lew,
Thanks for the input.
I had exactly the same problem with focusing, so I also  used manual focus with live view, but on the mug itself, instead of a target card. I like that idea, and will use it the next time. I did bracket a few shots, until I found the lighting that I liked, but still felt the shape of the cup was distorted (but only in the image, not the cup itself).


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 14, 2013)

amolitor said:


> The one with the picture looks distorted to me. Specifically, if you look at the ellipse formed (visually) by the open top of the mug, and check the two extreme ends of that ellipse, left and right, you'll see that one end is higher than the other.
> 
> What this means geometrically, um, I don't know. Possibly the mug is simply distorted.



Hi Amoliter,

I see what you mean. What it feels like to my eyes, is that the center of the photo, where the 2 cups meet is higher than it should be which creates a warped look overall. Almost as if the left wall of the cup without a picture and the right wall of the cup with the picture, is taller than their opposite sides.
The mugs themselves are fine though


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 14, 2013)

texkam said:


> Yep, the correction for the sides has affected the symmetry.
> 
> BTW, shooting them on a sheet of glass well above the white seamless will give you a different look in regards to shadows.



Hi texkam,

Can you explain in more detail?
I did not use seamless paper here, I used a white melamine board for the base, butted up tightly against a white wall, with reflectors on each side. I would like to try out your idea.


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Nov 14, 2013)

Tight Knot said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone else agree the mugs looking warped?



Good morning 

I am learning too and my advise is not always perfect.

IMO Your shadow is being cast forward , angle of your light is not correct. 

Can you move the cup back or the light forward?
Being tethered might help you adjust your lights to.

The glazed surface is a problem just in its own, If you haven't read light science and magic , you should.

If you do own the book 4th edition, I think it talks about the problem you are having on several pages but page 62 be worth looking at.

Suggestions are>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Read book Light science and magic
Move light, or add a light 
Use a CPL filter
Polarized gel screen on your light. this were I buy mine, the guys doesn't speak good English (George) but my order was correct >>>>>>http://www.polarization.com/polarshop/<<<<<<<<<<<<<

This might be a step backwards but I think a Black back drop would soak up more reflection and produce less glare, and make parts of your cup look more white.

Really the best advice is all your answers are in the book light science & magic.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks kosher to me


----------



## Tight Knot (Nov 14, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Looks kosher to me



LOL. Thanks Robin :mrgreen:


----------

